# Oil Analysis and E46 M3 engines



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Some people are using Blackstone labs (www.blackstone-labs.com) for oil analysis. Apparently they have about 45 E46 M3 tests run. A few have seemingly high lead, which typically means a bearing is going.

I posted the following on Toadfly, but figure the more the merrier:

http://forums.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=792907&page=1

"I know Blackstone will not give out customer info, but maybe they could help us out by contacting their customers for follow on info on the cars.

And maybe we could do a group buy for testing to get my M3 engines in the program?

I ordered 12 pre-paid kits a while ago. It took them so long to ship them, they are giving me 2 extra tests free. 

"BTW we should have a few TBN tests run at various mileage to get some idea of actual oil life. Once my kits get here, and I get back from a business trip, I will send in a sample with about 93000 miles on it. Be sure to do a reading of the miles to service also, so we can compare % of service indicator to what the oil is doing. And also take out some bias due to those who drive their cars very hard."


----------

